# Average Salary for 10+ year experienced Software Engineer/Architect



## pvijkris (Nov 19, 2012)

I was trying to check these details at hays, seek etc, but these details were not consistent and sometimes confusing.

I would like to know what's the average salary for a 10+ year experienced Software Engineer/Architect? What's the minimum that I can expect?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## topazz2511 (Nov 14, 2012)

pvijkris said:


> I was trying to check these details at hays, seek etc, but these details were not consistent and sometimes confusing.
> 
> I would like to know what's the average salary for a 10+ year experienced Software Engineer/Architect? What's the minimum that I can expect?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hi there,
There are many factors that will come into play - domain, city, demand, employer, your negotiation strength, visa/PR status. 
For example, I know of someone who has 12+ yrs experience in banking domain, in Sydney, working with an indian co, on a 457 and earns around 115k yearly. I also think that PR holders earn better and local companies seem to pay better than indian. 
I would say 90 - 115k wold be the range you could look for - you should check seek job listings - salaries are mentioned in some. Overall Australia is much more transparent than India in salary matters. Have you tried speaking to any recruitment consultants- I have found them to be quite helpful in giving an assessment of the likely roles and salary you might attract.

Good luck!
Topazz


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,

Your technology is important factor, also local experience add value in your job application. You may expect 8,000 pm minimum.

Regards


----------

